# Delrosi, suffering is over!!



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 24, 2017)

I am super excited that one of my Delrosi is finally making flowers for me! 
I bought three ( made with delenatii dunkel) at a show from the same vendor (Piping Rock) about three years ago. They were all single growth with or without a new start at the time.

All three plants grew well and made sheath with dark pigments and hairs that same year of purchase. Like the one shown in the second photo below.

Well, they either stopped developing any further sitting low at the center forever, or grew into a regular leaf. What a bummer! After a while, I learned that I have no reason to be excited at the sight of this any more.

Now, all three plants have 5-6 growths each, and nearly every single growth of these have "fake" sheath except this newest one shown in the first picture below, which surely is showing two buds. I know the rate of good outcome is not that high on this kind of hybrid, but the fact that it is making flower now excites me enogh, for now! 

I grew them by the window the first two years, and last one year, I moved them to T8 light. They do take up a lot of space, but I wanted them to grow "evenly" by providing overhead light. 

They all need repotting as I have repotted two years ago and the mix is getting old and the roots are just growing like crazy.


----------



## emydura (Mar 24, 2017)

Congratulations. That is exciting. If the colour of those buds is anything to go by the flowers should be fantastic. The normal Delrosi is wonderful. This will be even better.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 24, 2017)

The picture of Delrosi using delenatii dunkel posted by Erythrone really inspired me to buy them! 
Hers is almost perfect!!! 
hopefully mine won't turn out to be a disaster. lol

I love the regular ones also, but I only have four seedlings from a flask. I spread them around in the last couple of years and I kept four to myself.

Do you have Delrosi also?
I know you have some willing bloomer of Harold Koopowitz and Dollgoldi with great flower quality.

My Dolldolgi is ready to bloom any time just like my Delrosi. 
No signs on my Harold Koopowitz and Gloria Naugle, sadly. 
These darn things!!!


----------



## abax (Mar 24, 2017)

Another exciting wait...


----------



## emydura (Mar 24, 2017)

I have two awarded clones. I didn't get the awards though just a division of each. Here are a photo of each clone. I have posted these before but all my previous posts with ImageShack are gone.

I haven't flowered these for a while. The new growths are massive. Much bigger than in these flowerings. They have those sheaths you are referring to so hopefully they will turn into flowers. The Florafest clone has 3 FS growths. That was awarded with four flowers on a spike. Given the size of the growths I might be able to repeat that.

Delrosi 'Florafest'






Delrosi 'Bessie'


----------



## troy (Mar 24, 2017)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, again.

These hybrids are beautiful. I like the flower spacing! 




emydura said:


> I have two awarded clones. I didn't get the awards though just a division of each. Here are a photo of each clone. I have posted these before but all my previous posts with ImageShack are gone.
> 
> I haven't flowered these for a while. The new growths are massive. Much bigger than in these flowerings. They have those sheaths you are referring to so hopefully they will turn into flowers. The Florafest clone has 3 FS growths. That was awarded with four flowers on a spike. Given the size of the growths I might be able to repeat that.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey!? I own the rights to 'Bessie' too! oke:
Good luck HP.


----------



## Justin (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow really nice


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 25, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Hey!? I own the rights to 'Bessie' too! oke:
> Good luck HP.



What do you mean you own the rights?


----------



## emydura (Mar 25, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> What do you mean you own the rights?



Bessie is a US awarded clone that must have been imported into Australia at one time. Eric might be saying he has a division of it too.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 26, 2017)

You have done very well. Time well spend, Congrats


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 26, 2017)

those buds look great.
Ive never seen Florafest before.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 26, 2017)

Congratulations, HP7! Those roth x parvi crosses can be tough to flower for a lot of us and end up turning into "tropical foliage" plants. I know that there are some growers and a few vendors that have consistent luck with them.

Hope this dunkel Delrosi turns out great for you. Very exciting. Is there anything you do special to try and make the plants bloom?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 26, 2017)

I don't do anything special. 
All my Delrosi came into low sheath in the first year I bought them.
They just never did anything or turned into leaves.
This whole time, I was hoping that all those would one day turn into flower spikes and give me a grand show, but not yet. hahaha

Same thing with one of my Dollgoldi, and now it looks like nearly all the growth have this sheath. I'm half excited and half concerned. 
In the meantime, my second Dollgoldi is finally making a sheath. 

None of my Gloria Naugle (I have a few to increase my chance of seeing any flowers on them lol) and my sole Harold Koopowitz (frustratingly slow!!!! but steady, no sheath).

I know there are sellers whose Harold Koopowitz grows like cabbage and such makes quite a few divisions and sell for premium just because it was awarded over a decade ago. None of them have never rebloomed the whole time. lol 

I also know people whose roth x parvi blooms at random time or a few times a year.
I also know people who tries "tricks" and see no results, especially no consistent or reliable patterns. 
It seems quite clear to me that there just are no secrets here.
You have to have a willing bloomer.

At this point, I'm just kicking back and wait for this Delrosi to bloom, which will be soon because these hybrids seem to go from sheath to open flowers in just one month or less. Faster than anything!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh, just an observation, the peduncle on my Delrosi is green. hmmm

Roth, delenatii, other Delrosi and my Pink Sky all had solid dark peduncle.
Not that I care of course, just odd difference I notice.


----------



## gego (Mar 28, 2017)

Hp7, congrats. That will very exciting to watch as the blooms develop. Im liking these hybrids now. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 8, 2017)

The green spike turned completely dark now.
About time to get it out of the light set up to protect the buds now.

His neighbors are: Neofinetia falcata, a few seedlings of Delrosi (with standard delenatii), Hung Sheng General, micranthum hybrid, two Mystic Isle. 

All under two 4' tubes of T8.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 9, 2017)

should be a beauty


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 9, 2017)

It's very dark and I'm soooo looking forward to it!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2017)

Good luck.


----------

